# Eliminacion y recuperacion de directorio

## jagvega

Hola que tal.  :Smile:   :Exclamation: 

Soy nuevo en el foro, de hecho entre hoy mismo.

Tengo un pequeño problema:

Tengo un servidor de correo el cual hasta hace poco esta dando problemas, ya que todos los fines de semana le estoy haciendo respaldo de la data de los directorios de los usuarios del correo. Pero para esto tengo una maquina con SO windows que funciona como puente entre los 2 servidores (correo y respaldo de correo).

Resulta que el equipo de puente detecta en uno de los directorios un archivo infectado con virus. Se me ocurre que seria sencillo hacer el respaldo, luego limpiar la carpeta infectada desde el mismo servidor, y despues pasar toda la data nuevamente.  :Shocked:   Lo que ocurrio fue que ese usuario no puede ver sus correos...solo puede ver los encabezados pero no la info que tiene en ellos.

Que puedo hacer para recuperarlos nuevamente porfavor alguien que me pueda orientar.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Other Things Gentoo to Spanish.

spanish goes here. hasta la vista babe  :Wink: 

unless it's actually spam. if it is, please report the above post.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Con tan poca información nadie te va a poder ayudar, un poco mas de detalles por favor, que servidor, como almacena, en donde? Que método usás para copiar y por que hay un ¿windows de por medio?...

Salud!

----------

## jagvega

Bueno el servidor que tengo esta trabajando en el entorno Gnome. Los directorios de correo se almacenan dentro de /home.

El windows que esta de intermedio es porque alli tengo el antivirus que uso, mediante esto puedo detectar. Ya que he intentado colocar uno al servidor y no me deja, porque envia un mensaje que hace falta un compilador en C, ya busque el gcc y lo he tratado de instalar, pero aun asi me envia que depure a causa de error. 

Sinceramente soy nuevo usando linux y son pocos los comandos que conosco. Aparte que me he estado documentando para usarlo.

que me pueden decir...sera suficiente informacion?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *jagvega wrote:*   

> Bueno el servidor que tengo esta trabajando en el entorno Gnome. Los directorios de correo se almacenan dentro de /home.
> 
> El windows que esta de intermedio es porque alli tengo el antivirus que uso, mediante esto puedo detectar. Ya que he intentado colocar uno al servidor y no me deja, porque envia un mensaje que hace falta un compilador en C, ya busque el gcc y lo he tratado de instalar, pero aun asi me envia que depure a causa de error. 
> 
> Sinceramente soy nuevo usando linux y son pocos los comandos que conosco. Aparte que me he estado documentando para usarlo.
> ...

 

No mi amigo, vamos por mal camino, para ser nuevo en el tema, te ha tocado empezar por lo dificil   :Very Happy: 

Antes que nada, tu servidor no usa Gentoo, si no entiendo mal, si tu servidor usara Gentoo, tendrías todos los compiladores necesarios a mano. 

Si tu servidor corre otra distribución, deberías empezar por preguntar en los foros de la distro correspondiente o al menos avisarnos que estamos hablando de otra distribución.

Por otro lado, que tu mail server use gnome, o no tenga siquiera entorno gráfico instalado (como debería ser), es totalmente irrelevante. A lo que me refería al preguntar, es a que servidor de correo electrónico o que MTA de los varios posibles tenés instalado (postfix? qmail quizás?) Y como almacenan? (Carpetas locales por usuario? Una sola base MySQL?)

Empecemos por ahi, y de ahi en mas iremos avanzando.

Animo que no se nace sabiendo, y echando a perder se aprende...

Salud!

----------

## jagvega

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu servidor corre otra distribución, deberías empezar por preguntar en los foros de la distro correspondiente o al menos avisarnos que estamos hablando de otra distribución.

 

Mi servidor es de distribucion Fedora core 6. He ingresado aqui ya que me habian dicho que de los foros este es el mas completo que hay.

 *Quote:*   

> A lo que me refería al preguntar, es a que servidor de correo electrónico o que MTA de los varios posibles tenés instalado (postfix? qmail quizás?) Y como almacenan? (Carpetas locales por usuario? Una sola base MySQL?) 

 

Ah ahora entiendo...mi servidor de correo electronico trabaja con postfix y almacena en carpetas locales de usuarios especificamente en la carpeta de /home...

Lamento tanto mi ignorancia acerca de este Operativo...por eso decidi entrar en el foro...

Espero que no les moleste asistirme en este ambiente, considero que el tema a que me refiero es bastante general.

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No, para nada, por que habría de molestar?

Me imagino que este foro no debe ser tu unica fuente de información, por otro lado tu ultimo mensaje ya tiene dos días, habrás avanzado algo en la resolución del problema, verdad?

Sabiendo mas o menos el setup del que estamos hablando entonces, que es lo que te impide copiar el mailbox del usuario en cuestión desde el servidor de respaldo? Para eso es de respaldo verdad?   :Very Happy: 

La parte POP3 con que la gestionás? Normalmente, el correo se almacena por usuario en texto plano. 

Podés confirmar que en el mailbox solo tenés los encabezados y te falta el cuerpo del mensaje?

Nada mas con mirar eso ya podemos descartar transporte por ejemplo...

Salud!

PD: Fedora en un server? Eso si que no lo he visto nunca!

----------

## jagvega

 *Quote:*   

> que es lo que te impide copiar el mailbox del usuario en cuestión desde el servidor de respaldo? Para eso es de respaldo verdad?  

 

La verdad es que no quiero infectar el servidor de respaldo por el caso de que exista un virus en el de correo original.

 *Quote:*   

> La parte POP3 con que la gestionás? Normalmente, el correo se almacena por usuario en texto plano.
> 
> Podés confirmar que en el mailbox solo tenés los encabezados y te falta el cuerpo del mensaje? 

 

Esa parte la manejo de modo IMAP. La verdad es creo eso me deja el cuerpo y encabezado dentro de mi servidor, ya que verifico la cantidad de GB que tiene esa carpeta y es aproximadamente 37Gb.  :Confused: 

Para solucionar el problema de virus he intentado instalar un antivirus llamado clamav pero me falta todavia el paquete de gcc o un compilador en c segun me dice el mensaje. Aparte de que creo que nos han hecho robo de identidad, para propagar el spam o peor aun utilizar las cuentas y entrar en otros sites....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Por lo menos los correos que llegaban a esa cuenta no se perdieron ya que pudimos recuperarlos...  :Exclamation: 

Conocen algo acerca de que sucede en el momento de que paso los archivos al SO windows y luego a un SO linux  :Question:  ...si se pierden los archivos de esta manera...quiere decir que no tengo nada en el servidor de respaldo que sirva entonces, refiriendome al correo claro esta!

Gracias.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bien, si ya recuperaste el correo electrónico, un problema menos. 

Veo por otro lado que cada vez se embarra mas esto... Si existe la mas remota posibilidad del que la seguridad del servidor esté comprometida, yo ni la pensaría, me pongo inmediatamente manos a la obra y levanto un servidor de réplica lo antes posible. 

Aprovechando que hay un servidor de respaldo, (y si ese es tu trabajo, o el de quien corresponda), usenlo para hacer una instalación limpia en la que se pueda confiar... No puedo orientarte respecto a fedora, pero en la Wiki de Gentoo hay varios HowTo's, alguno se debe adecuar a tu caso seguramente. De paso te aseguras de poner clamav o la solución que mas te convenga...

Sigo sin entender, en que parte del proceso entra en juego una pc con windows para mover archivos entre tu servidor y tu respaldo, y como no me estás especificando exactamente que pasos seguís para copiar la información, voy a suponer que el mail server tiene samba instalado y comparte /home, que desde windows te conectas a //servidor/home, copiás y pegas. Es así?

Los permisos del sistema de archivos (que de nuevo, no se cual estarás usando, pero a ver si adivino) EXT2/3 no se manejan de la misma forma que los de un sistema de archivos NTFS o FAT que pudieras tener en tu windows. Windows no los "entiende". Samba hace las veces de wrapper entre un sistema de archivos y el otro, si estás copiando y pegando, windows de por medio, se pierden los atributos de los archivos y los permisos / propietarios que pudieran tener.

La forma correcta de mover información en un caso así, sería moviendo los archivos en algún contenedor que preserve los atributos, un archivo .tar por ejemplo, gzipeado si tu servidor es lo suficientemente potente como para zipear 37gb en un tiempo razonable.

Yo en tu lugar usaría cualquier otro método disponible para mover la información. Leé un poco sobre Secure Copy o Network File System.

Respecto al virus: Si el usuario pepito tiene el mailbox infectado no hay peligro de ningun tipo en mover el respaldo a donde sea que lo estés haciendo. Por las dudas, antes de mover el /home/pepito infectado, hacé una copia de respaldo de la copia de respaldo, valga la redundancia. En tu servidor de respaldo un archivo comprimido por ejemplo:

```
tar -cvzf /home/pepito_home.tar.gz /home/pepito/*
```

Salud!

----------

## jagvega

 *Quote:*   

> voy a suponer que el mail server tiene samba instalado y comparte /home, que desde windows te conectas a //servidor/home, copiás y pegas. Es así? 

 

Si es de ese modo exactamente asi...

Para aclarar. Asi no pensaras que estoy ocultando algo de info. Resulta que entre a trabajar en una Compañia (esta por entendido que en el area de sistemas). Ya los server estaban instalados y corriendo.  :Cool:   De hecho mi rol no tenia que ver con nada al respecto con ellos...de eso se encargaba uno de mis compañeros que hasta hace poco se retiro a por otro empleo. He iniciado a trabajar con linux hasta hace poco y solo con lo que me enseño mi compañero. Hasta ahora que estoy investigando y participando del foro (aunque creo que no he ayudado en nada...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) pues es que me esta gustando el ambiente que proporciona, ademas que se me hace dificil ya que he estado usando windows la mayoria de mi vida.

Continuando...

 *Quote:*   

> Los permisos del sistema de archivos (que de nuevo, no se cual estarás usando, pero a ver si adivino) EXT2/3 no se manejan de la misma forma que los de un sistema de archivos NTFS o FAT que pudieras tener en tu windows.

 

Si no me equivoco, es el EXT3 busque y me parece que es ese...(Uso mucho el webmin para trabajar sobre el linux) y acabo de descubrir para hacer respaldo de sistemas de archivos  :Smile:  ...inclui el /home y me da la opcion de guardarlo como TAR... pero pienso probarlo hoy en la salida de todos los usuarios, ya que imagino que consumira recursos del ancho de banda.

Oye Inodoro_Pereyra Gracias por la asistencia. De verdad me estas ayudando demasiado...Hare el respaldo de estos archivos de inmediato....Y el acerca de los sistemas de archivos, pensaba que como pasaba usando el samba, no afectaba en nada eso que la integridad (si se le puede nombrar asi) de los archivos no se distorcinaba.

Saludos

----------

